# I'm limited with current kayak



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Now that I have experience under my belt kayak fishing, I'm feeling limited to what I can do in my current kayak. I didn't do much research before buying one because I rushed out and got something I could just get out and fish in. I've had a ton of fun for the most part, but what I'm hating about my current yak is that I'm limited on what I can do to upgrade my yak. I have a cheap pelican trailblazer 100 fishing angler kayak and im starting to learn what I like and dislike about kayaks. My kayak now doesn't have any spot for extra rod holders so I can troll, the body is a 2 piece shell and hardly any storage room. The kayak also doesn't sit still in waters like some of my other friends do. I'm starting to learn that I would like a sit on top kayak with enough space for modifications as well. The body on my kayak also has a curvy profile making it hard to mount a couple more Scotty rod holders anywhere. So I feel like I'm limited. 

I guess my question for everybody would be what would be a decent kayak and not priced higher than 500 that I could purchase that would fulfill some of my modification needs?


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

What's your height and weight Brad?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

ML1187 said:


> What's your height and weight Brad?


6' 1 3/4" 185 lbs


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Bass pro ascend FS12 runs 550. 
Other option would be a clearance or used boat. Watch your PMs man!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

ML1187 said:


> Bass pro ascend FS12 runs 550.
> Other option would be a clearance or used boat. Watch your PMs man!


I've heard those ascends suck? 

Pms are open!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah man I've heard the same. I know 9left has a sit in by them and he really likes it. 

You are on the same path I was on. Bought a yak just to get out and quickly learned its limits. The issue now is that you really aren't going to upgrade how you want for that price range. The ascend would be the closest. 

If you can spend not a whole lot more man options become a reality. IMO unless you get a great deal used somewhere if you buy something in that price range you are going to find you need to upgrade....again.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

ML1187 said:


> Yeah man I've heard the same. I know 9left has a sit in by them and he really likes it.
> 
> You are on the same path I was on. Bought a yak just to get out and quickly learned its limits. The issue now is that you really aren't going to upgrade how you want for that price range. The ascend would be the closest.
> 
> If you can spend not a whole lot more man options become a reality. IMO unless you get a great deal used omewhere if you buy something in that price range you are going to find you need to upgrade....again.


Oh ok. I mean I wouldn't rule out the possibility of a Jackson someday but right now I just can't swing that much money. Looks like I have some research to do on ascends


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

I actually read a really cool article today. It might help you make your choice. Good luck man and as long as your happy with your rig that's all that matters!

http://www.paynespaddlefish.com/2014/07/5-tips-to-avoid-kayak-buyers-remorse.html


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

ML1187 said:


> I actually read a really cool article today. It might help you make your choice. Good luck man and as long as your happy with your rig that's all that matters!
> 
> http://www.paynespaddlefish.com/2014/07/5-tips-to-avoid-kayak-buyers-remorse.html


If only I saw that before I purchased a yak lol


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Don't do like I did, save your pennies and buy a better second yak.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't know if any of you do online auctions? But there have been quite a few kayaks for sale on there recently. A 14' Cuda Angler Edition brand new sold for $320.00. It's a good way to get a yak at a really good price!


----------



## Tombo (Jul 23, 2014)

As of last weeken, Field & Stream had 2 Wilderness Systems Ride 115's on clearance for ~ $615. They are the angler model and quite nice. The MSRP was almost $1100.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

polebender said:


> I don't know if any of you do online auctions? But there have been quite a few kayaks for sale on there recently. A 14' Cuda Angler Edition brand new sold for $320.00. It's a good way to get a yak at a really good price!


What's the site for that?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Brad I sent you a pm


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> What's the site for that?


Columbusonlineauctions.com just register and they'll give you a bidder number. There's also AuctionOhio.com. They'll have a kayak every once in a while, but not as often as the other.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

I agree with backlashed...to add to that, just take a little longer to save up and get the kayak you want...not settle for til the next kayak (will always cost more in the long run). If the one you have floats, just fish another half season or whole season for that matter, save up and purchase a boat that is meant for the type of water you fish, has all of the accessories you want, has an area suitable for rigging you ff, has all the storage you need, is just your dream yak. It might seem like forever but it's worth it to get something nice, has a comfy seat, and will last you for many seasons. $1500 or so seems like a lot to spend on a yak but if you like kayak fishing, you will love it in a boat that offers comfort and fishability. It is absolutely worth it and a heck of a lot cheaper than putting gas in a boat, or maintaining one. You do get what you pay for. Just save up, do a ton of research, ask questions, decide what you like, paddle it and get a rig you want.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

So I came across a perception access 11.5 angler kayak today for 450 and it seemed to have numerous spots for upgrades Aniston of storage room. Anybody use this kayak?


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Good quality for the money, Brad. Perceptions are made by confluence who also makes wilderness systems and dagger. Not a very comfy looking seat though and looks like a guarenteed wet *ss since it sits right in the floor of the boat.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Yakkin4bass said:


> Good quality for the money, Brad. Perceptions are made by confluence who also makes wilderness systems and dagger. Not a very comfy looking seat though and looks like a guarenteed wet *ss since it sits right in the floor of the boat.


True. I was looking at it tonight and that plastic is made tough. I wonder if there's a possible upgrade for the seat?


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

i know field,and stream and dicks has there eagle talon 12's on sale from time to time,i got mine for 450$ out the door. i think its a great starting platform for the money and have read some good reviews, i really like it. comes with 2 flush mounts a scotty (style), but you will want to upgrade the seat. which i put an academy stadium seat in mine, i posted pics in the conoe kayak forum. pm me if any questions. i heard they go on sale again here soon.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Field and stream has some wilderness system yaks on clearance then 30% off clearance price. Tarpon 120 and ride 115's are less than $700 right now


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

CPK said:


> Field and stream has some wilderness system yaks on clearance then 30% off clearance price. Tarpon 120 and ride 115's are less than $700 right now


GREAT price on the Ride!


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

That's what I thought! 2014 model too. Easton had one left last Sunday. I think out the door with tax for under $700. It is $620-630 before tax.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Those aren't bad prices. I'm really digging the perception access 11.5 though. Anybody have one for sale?


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

id agree with eagle talon 12. good starter boat for the cost.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

rminerd said:


> id agree with eagle talon 12. good starter boat for the cost.


I've been looking at those. Not many people selling them used.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

streamstalker said:


> No doubt, because they are good. I'll bet most people that upgrade from there just hold on to them.



Yep. Had one. Bought a new yak and kept it for wifey or a friend.


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> I've been looking at those. Not many people selling them used.



I sold mine last week lol


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

I work at a 41 north kayak tours, we have a boat sale from time to time check it out on face book 
There might be single sit on tops but mostly sit ins and tandems


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

What does the 12 in eagle talon 12 stand for? The year make or size I just got a used one


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

jake222 said:


> What does the 12 in eagle talon 12 stand for? The year make or size I just got a used one



12 feet long


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

rminerd said:


> 12 feet long



Thanks. Does anyone fish for bass from a eagle talon 12? I was planning on standing in it and not siting the whole time does anyone stand and fish in there yak?


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

What is the best way to mount a electronic on a yak can't decide?


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

I haven't stood on it yet.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

jake222 said:


> What is the best way to mount a electronic on a yak can't decide?


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=268241

That's a thread I created a while back with trying to figure out how to install a fish finder on a yak. Its the best way to do so without gluing anything down.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

rminerd said:


> I sold mine last week lol


How much did you sell it for if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

CPK said:


> I haven't stood on it yet.


Zach, do you own the eagle talon 12?


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> How much did you sell it for if you don't mind me asking?



300 to jake222


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

rminerd said:


> 300 to jake222


I would've given you 400... Haha


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> I would've given you 400... Haha



LOL I had $1 left there went my revo rocket better save up some more glad I got the yak though plan on wupin some bass this year in it


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

That's a sweet deal

I believe I may have been the guy that set you guys up?? Ha


----------

